# برنامج اتوداتا 2009 تورنت+ كراك Autodata 2009-3.24



## شموخ النخيل (9 فبراير 2011)

حمل ملف التورنت من المرفقات حجم البرنامج 1.46 جيجا


----------



## أنس ابوزنيد (19 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم .........................


----------



## hhh9255 (18 مارس 2011)

شكرا لك كثييير أخي العزيز


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (18 مارس 2011)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود بس للاسف لايوجد داون لود كافي للتحميل


----------



## تامر شوقى الجزار (30 مارس 2011)

ألف شكر يا باشا علي المجهود الجامد ده 
أنا نزلته ولسه مستبتوش بس ربنا يسهل


----------



## تامر شوقى الجزار (31 مارس 2011)

علي فكرة أنا شغلت البرنامج إمبارح وكله تمام بس تعبنى لحد معملتله setup بس كله تمام
تسلم إديك يا باشا


----------



## akwanin (2 أبريل 2011)

تقبل تحياتي اخي الكريم
مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## خلوف العراقي (6 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## houssamemam (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صلاح عبد الغني (1 مايو 2011)

سؤال للإخوة الأعضاء
هل يعمل البرنامج على ويندوز 7 ؟

وباركم الله فيكم


----------



## ميكانو يا رفعة راس (2 مايو 2011)

مرحبا هل يستطيع احدكم تزويدي ببرنامج الاوتوكاد لان يصعب علي ايجاد قرص فيه البرنامج كل الاقراص التي اشتريتها تعليمية 
مع كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ala1966 (4 مايو 2011)

مشكور على هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## lamour25 (7 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## مهندس فلاح العراقي (9 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## star-maroc (23 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## kava1970 (23 مايو 2011)

مشكور لك هذا الفضل وجاري التحميل ثم التجريب وشكراً


----------



## kava1970 (31 مايو 2011)

أخي الكريم ممكن تقولنا كيف عملت التنصيب إذا أمكن وهل يعمل على نظام ويندوز 7


----------



## yousszd (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك. لكن لا أعرف كيفية تحميل هدا البرنامج أرجوا المساعدة بالتدقيق في كيفية تحميل البرنامج


----------



## م محمد بكر (18 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## hema3 (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## Bin Hejazi (25 يونيو 2011)

*تقبل تحياتي اخي الكريم
مشكور على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## م / وائل احمد (26 يونيو 2011)

*مشكوووور جدا*​


----------



## mr.benz (30 يونيو 2011)

ياليت حد من الاخوه الكرام يشرح لنا طريقة التثبيت 
لاني لم اصل مع البرنامج الى حل


----------



## belatrachaek (24 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا باش مهندس شكرا


----------



## midouu84 (19 أغسطس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك

*


----------



## abcd2008 (21 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم نزل البرنامج ولاكن يعطيني ريجستر باي ايميل او الفاكس او اونلاين


----------



## شموخ النخيل (21 أغسطس 2011)

طريقة التثبيت في الملف المرفق .

ملحوظة مهمة جدا

في نهاية التنصيب لا تشغل البرنامج حتي تستخدم الكراك وهو مشروح في الملف.

اذا حدث اي خطأ اعد الخطوات لكن بعد ماتعمل اعادة الي نقطة رجوع سابقة للجهاز.

اتبع هذا الخطوات وسيشتغل انشاء الله​


----------



## waleed_m_o (21 أغسطس 2011)

شموخ النخيل قال:


> طريقة التثبيت في الملف المرفق .
> 
> ملحوظة مهمة جدا
> 
> ...



شكرا كتير جدا ليك اخى الكريم وجارى التحميل والتجربة


----------



## solyman80 (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## حجي يسري (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور بارك الله بيك


----------



## عماد سفر (30 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم يااخي


----------



## topgearcenter (3 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بالف خير 
اخي الكريم الله يعطيك الف عافية على المجهود انا حملت البرنامج بس مافتح عندي يذكر لي انا الملف معطوب او وجد خلل ياريت يكون عتدك خلفية عن الموضوع . او طريقة احملة فيه.
الف شكر


----------



## momonett (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*شرح تنصيب البرنامج*

*من فضلكم أريد معرفة تنصيب autodata 3.24
وشكرا
*


----------



## topgearcenter (7 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم حاولت كذا مرة ولم افلح لحد الان يظهر لي :

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بالف خير 
اخي الكريم الله يعطيك الف عافية على المجهود انا حملت البرنامج بس مافتح عندي يذكر لي انا الملف معطوب او وجد خلل ياريت يكون عندك خلفية عن الموضوع . او طريقة احملة فيه.
الف شكر


----------



## خالد32 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم حاولت اكثر من مرة تنزيل الملف لكن لم ينزل عندي و لا اعرف السبب . ممكن تفيدني بمعلومة حتى استطيع ان انزلة كاملاً . بارك الله فيك


----------



## asad.tablo (8 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## فريد سعيد نماس (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ​


----------



## sameralban (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## swisin (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم **مشكور على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## samer haddad (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## muzammil (26 أكتوبر 2011)

أخي لا استطيع ان اجد رابط التحميل ,,,,,, اذا ما فيها ازعاج ياريت لو ترفع الرابط مره اخرى ,,, مشكوووووووووور


----------



## muzammil (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور علي المجهود الكبير وجزاك الله عنا كل خير ,,,, رابط التحميل لا يعمل عندي الرجاء رفعه مره اخرى 
​


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا و جاري تنزيل الملف 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## f.alamoudi (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رائع مشكوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ايمن عبد الحكيم (23 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى كل ما اعمل تحميل الى ينزل عندى 1 كيلو بايد فقط


----------



## oooahmedooo (26 ديسمبر 2011)

تسلم..............شكرا


----------



## tareq_amg (26 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عباس مرعي (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووور


----------



## alyabadawe (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الف الف شككككككككككككككككككر


----------



## hayder81 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

thanks for it


----------



## islam khattab (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير..............وشكرا


----------



## SHAWKY ALY (18 ديسمبر 2014)

الف الف شكر على هذا البرنامج الجميل
بسى ياريت تشرح عمله
فى هذا المنتدى الكبير


----------



## ad-il00 (9 مارس 2015)

بس للاسف لايوجد داون لود كافي للتحميل

​


----------



## مسلم من المسلمين (31 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم

بتاع ايه البرنامج ده لو سمحت ؟


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

